# Warcraft-Film



## ZAM (8. November 2014)

Das Panel zum Film eben war unterhaltsam, teils interessant, aber GNA, nix zu sehen außer die kleinen Teaser:

 

[attachment=13746:OrgrimWarcraftMovie.jpg][attachment=13747:LLaneWarcraftMovie.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Wahrscheinlich frühestens 2015 nen Teaser zur blizzcon 

 

Kostet halt alles geld und zeit


----------



## Firun (8. November 2014)

ja, schade das wirklich überhaupt kein bewegtes Bild kam, das heist warten bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Patiekrice (8. November 2014)

Ben Foster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und  Dominic Cooper als König Llane... sssssssssehr cooool!


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2014)

Ben Foster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Als MEDIVH!!!!!!!

 

 

 

Gott...Ben Kazinsky als Orgim sieht so unglaublich aus...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2014)

Es soll ja nen Video - Teaser geben, aber nur auf der Blizzcon. Schätze mal, dass wir den in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten auf zu sehen bekommen.

 



Spoiler



Story technisch soll es sich wohl um Warcraft 1 drehen, also Orcs vs Humans. Der Hauptfokus liegt aber auf den Orcs. Sie sollen nicht als die "Bösen" dargestellt werden, sondern als gleichwertiges Äquivalent zu den Humans.



 

Bin jedenfalls gehyped. 

 

EDIT RAGNAR LOTHBROK ALS LOTHAR OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMFG


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Vieleicht nächste woche auf youtube wo es mitgefilmt wurde


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2014)

Das heisst sie haben die Käufer ihres virtuellen Blizzcon Tickets verarscht? Wobei die wollten ja eh nur die Spiele-Goodies.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2014)

Es hieß, dass Blizzard irgendwie ein Kino angemietet hatte, wo sie alle Cinematics gezeigt hatten. Da lief auch der Warcraft Teaser/Trailer. 

 



Spoiler



Der Trailer beinhaltete (grob) Orcs, Stormwind, Dalaran, Highelves, Irfongorge, Dwarves and a battle between Humans and Orcs

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0R7jjBJXZE

 



Da hatte ichs her. (ACHTUNG SPOILER)


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Das heisst sie haben die Käufer ihres virtuellen Blizzcon Tickets verarscht? Wobei die wollten ja eh nur die Spiele-Goodies.

 

Legendary hat es verboten das der Trailer im Livestream übertragen wird


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2014)

Das heisst sie haben die Käufer ihres virtuellen Blizzcon Tickets verarscht? Wobei die wollten ja eh nur die Spiele-Goodies.

 

Ja, von Legendary Films, die nichts von ihrem "kostbaren Film" in die Welt hinaustragen wollten...warum auch immer die so einen Riesen-Bohei darum machen...

 

Duncan Jones hat es auch nicht verstanden (und auch Blizzard nicht - ich hab den Tweet von gestern unmittelbar nach dem Panel auf der Timeline, weil Dave Kosak, seineszeichen Lead Narrative Designer von WoW, ihn "retweetet" hat)

 

 

To virtual tickets holders: It's frustrating me as much as it is you. Trying to get the old world to understand the new. Working on it!

&#8212; Duncan Jones (@ManMadeMoon) https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/530887786233348096


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2014)

Schwer zu glauben, dass Blizzard bei solchen Vertragsdetails nix zu sagen hatte. Und selbst wenn wussten Sie es, haben gegenüber den Käufern des Tickets aber geschwiegen. ODer war es im Vorfeld klar? Hörte sich zumindest im buffed cast nicht danach an.

Aber wenn es für die Käufer passt dann ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Firun (8. November 2014)

Schwer zu glauben, dass Blizzard bei solchen Vertragsdetails nix zu sagen hatte. Und selbst wenn wussten Sie es, haben gegenüber den Käufern des Tickets aber geschwiegen. ODer war es im Vorfeld klar? Hörte sich zumindest im buffed cast nicht danach an.

Aber wenn es für die Käufer passt dann ist ja alles ok.

Frag mich gerade auf was du hinaus willst, sollen jetzt alle einen rießen aufschrei machen, am besten mal jemanden Verklagen? Blizzard Flamen? 
Meine Güte.. Im Leben klappt nicht immer alles wie man es gerne hätte, ein Mensch mit deiner Lebenserfahrung sollte das doch wissen.

Darauf rum zu reiten finde ich persönlich äußert kleinlich, ist aber auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2014)

Frag mich gerade auf was du hinaus willst

 

Muss ich jetzt echt nem Mod erklären was ein Forum ist?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2014)

Sehe ich jetzt erst, der Film lebt? Faszinierend. Frage mich dann nur wo er ansetzt, also zeitlich und bzgl. Story.

und da der Teaser nicht geleakt ist, hat jemand skizzen der szenen angefertigt:
http://yanmozhang.deviantart.com/journal/Impression-of-Warcraft-Movie-Trailer-495895460


----------



## Derulu (2. Dezember 2014)

Frage mich dann nur wo er ansetzt, also zeitlich und bzgl. Story



Zeitlich und storymässig: Erster Krieg (Orcs komnen durch das Dunkle Poetal bach Azeroth), aus der Sicht beider Fraktionen (= keiner ist explizit "der Gute" oder "der Böse"). Also Durotan, Lothar, Orgrim, Khadgar, usw.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2015)

Auf der Comic Con in San Diego gab es neue Bilder zum Film. Ich poste mal ein paar Links...

 

Offizielle Horde&Allianz Film Poster - 



__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/QPnnm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gul'dan vorm Portal - 



__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/k2U8JFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



diverse Charaktere - 



__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/3ohpZ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurzer Clip mit Durotan  - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20042415/warcraft_leak.mp4

 

Alles nicht die beste Qualität, aber naja. Im November soll es einen ersten Trailer geben. Hoffentlich wird der Film was...


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2015)

Teaser!


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oy3Sk3TEvfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2015)

Habe gehört auf buffed war der die Tage auch *g*


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2015)

Ich nutze nur das Forum ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bkeleanor (6. November 2015)

Demnächst kommt der Trailer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2015)

Hatte den Teaser ein paar Kumpels gezeigt, die mit Warcraft nix am Hut haben. Alle sind sie nun gehyped auf den Film.

 

Mich beschleicht immer noch eine leichte Skepsis, aber freue mich trotzdem auf den Trailer in ein paar Stunden. Er soll ja angeblich die Charaktere vorstellen...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Rxoz13Bthc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2015)

Ich hoffe es ist keine Allianz-fokusierte Darstellung der Story. Der Trailer sah danach aus ...

Btw:
[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_J8k43gUhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2015)

Das ursprüngliche Script sah eine reine Allianz Perspektive vor. Erst als der jetzige Regisseur Duncan Jones dazu kam, veränderte sich der Fokus auch auf die Horde. Soll 50/50 sein. 

 

Btw, es scheint wohl nicht wirklich getreu der Ursprungsgeschichte zu sein, denn die erste Horde-Invasion war wirklich eine Invasion von blutrünstigen Orks, die weniger auf Diplomatie setzen als im Trailer zu sehen. (Vom Alterac Tal mal abgesehen...)


----------



## Keashaa (8. November 2015)

Nach dem Trailer werde ich mir den Film nicht ansehen. Es mag vielleicht ein guter Actionfilm sein, aber ich hasse es, wenn für eine Kinoadaption das komplette Hintergrunduniversum über den Haufen geworfen wird. Das wäre so, als würde man den Herrn der Ringe umbauen, dass Frodo den Ring bewußt nutzt, um eine Armee aufzubauen und in Mordor einzufallen.

 

Sorry, der erste Krieg war eine blutrünstige Invasion. Punkt. Das, was aus der Geschichte gemacht wurde, ist nicht WarCraft.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. November 2015)

^this


----------



## Aun (9. November 2015)

Keashaa schrieb:


>


 

 



Patiekrice schrieb:


>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es ist doch warcraft ^^ aber ganz ehrlich mich hats schon angesprochen, ABER wo ich das hässliche cgi baby sah:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (9. November 2015)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Sorry, der erste Krieg war eine blutrünstige Invasion. Punkt. Das, was aus der Geschichte gemacht wurde, ist nicht WarCraft.


 

 

Die "blutrünstige Invasion" ist ein Teil des ersten Krieges, aber daneben gibt es in der Lore schon lange Charaktere wie Durotan, Orgrim und Garona.

Ich würde mal behaupten gerade die Lore-Aspekte um den Sturz des Schattenrats und Mediv sind wichtig, um den Film nicht unglaublich langweilig werden zu lassen.

 

Wenn dann Dalaran plötzlich schon zu der Zeit fliegt... sei's drum...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2015)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die "blutrünstige Invasion" ist ein Teil des ersten Krieges, aber daneben gibt es in der Lore schon lange Charaktere wie Durotan, Orgrim und Garona.
> 
> Ich würde mal behaupten gerade die Lore-Aspekte um den Sturz des Schattenrats und Mediv sind wichtig, um den Film nicht unglaublich langweilig werden zu lassen.
> 
> ...


 

Ja aber selbst Durotan und Ogrim waren im Zweifel für den Krieg, mögen zwar alle nicht vom Blut getrunken haben, gerade Ogrim war aber ziemlich rücksichtslos. Nur stand bei denen doch die "Ehre" in dem Vorderpunkt. Bei dem Trailer muss ich sagen, so geil ich ihn auf gewisser Weise auch finde, der Aspekt stört mich ein wenig.

 

Es ist aber auch klar, dass Blizzard, Legendary und Universal nicht diese Version in die Kinos bringen möchte. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob er USK 12, 16 oder 18 ist. Ein Film, wo fast eine gesamte Menschenstadt abgemetzelt wird, lässt sich sicher schwerer vermarkten als eine Version, in der das Gute dem "Bösen" ebenbürtig gegenüber tritt.

 

Übrigens hatte ich den Trailer ein paar Kumpels gezeigt, die absolut Null mit Warcraft am Hut haben. Alle sind sie sowas von gehyped, was ich nun wirklich nicht erwartet habe. Auch wegen den sehr harten Kampfszenen.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. November 2015)

Allen recht machen kann man es nie. Ich bin auch nicht vollends zufrieden mit dem trailer aber ins kino gehe ich trotzdem. das ist einfach pflicht nur schon um der alten WoW zeiten willen.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. November 2015)

NUR KRIEG! BRWAHHHHAAGGGAGAGA


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2015)

Oh Gott, mir ging es wie Aun O_O


----------

